# Where To Buy A New (old??) Seiko Orange Monster?



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am looking at buying preferably a new Seiko orange monster on a steel bracelet. Where and how much should I pay? How to check if it is a genuine one or not? Also anyone has second hand ones in good nick?? I check the RLT shop and would have preferred to buy from there, but there isn't any in stock? Would any be arriving? Thanks :tongue2:


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I took a gamble in May this year and bought one from *bay after searching elsewhere for a long time. A friend who works for the local Seiko AD couldn't even get me one. Not a UK import apparently.

The gamble paid off. It all worked out as genuine.

Here is the item No. 260405569345


----------



## bornnslippy (Feb 20, 2008)

These are supposed to be a good seller rkwatchhouse

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/rkwatchhouse/


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

johnboy24 said:


> I took a gamble in May this year and bought one from *bay after searching elsewhere for a long time. A friend who works for the local Seiko AD couldn't even get me one. Not a UK import apparently.
> 
> The gamble paid off. It all worked out as genuine.
> 
> Here is the item No. 260405569345


Thanks, did you have to pay import duty and how long did the whole transaction take? :bb:


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

bornnslippy said:


> These are supposed to be a good seller rkwatchhouse
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/rkwatchhouse/


Thanks, I emailed them and they don't have any either


----------



## kenaldo (Jul 13, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> bornnslippy said:
> 
> 
> > These are supposed to be a good seller rkwatchhouse
> ...


Hi, i dont know if this topic is still current but i recently got a brand new one from this website...

http://www.bodying.co.uk/skx781k1-seiko-di...ter/watches/218

I was a bit sceptical as it was coming from Malaysia, but it turned up fine!

Delighted with the watch by the way! But I already want a more understated one to wear to work!

Hmm I can see this getting expensive


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

These seem to be getting rarer and gathering even more of a 'cult status' following.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Indeed, I've been looking for one for a while, but thinking of taking it off my want list for the moment because I'm not prepared to pay what used ones are going for recently.


----------



## kenaldo (Jul 13, 2009)

It still dont quite understand the price of the used ones, when such good deals are avaliable on new ones.

I think RLT sell for Â£120 new, but are out of stock.

In contrast, Amazon sell for Â£260 :huh:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nearly parted with mine this week to fund an incoming, however the incomer was secured at a low price so didn't get rid.

Pretty much glad now too.

I got mine on a rubber strap and jasonm went to the effort of getting me the corking bracelet that goes with it, which was most good of him.

Must have seen about three seekers of this watch in a week.

Have promised first refusal up on mine, but the more I read the more I am wanting to keep.

Regards the quality of them, I didn't touch mine for a month or so, wore it out the other to work in, set the time and date and gave it a good moving to set it going fully, and it kept perfect time for the three or so days I ended up wearing it.

I still love the lume on it too. Nothing like it!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive seen 4 go for less then a ton in the last week......2 of those for Â£80

and i wouldnt get one of the bay at those prices either......a new one on steel, with postage shouldnt cost no more then Â£120.00, Â£130 at a stretch, depending on the exchange rate.....


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi star gazer,

I have an orange monster that I may be willing to sell as I am funding something else I can't PM on here as I only have a few posts but give me your e mail and I can contact you, it is totally immaculate I have it on a toshi but I have the bracelet which is brand new and unworn there isn't a mark on the watch anywhere. i am also a member of the timefactors forum and have over 200 posts on there so i am quite known there if you are a member there.

Regards

Andy


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the replies, Still looking for an OM. I am moving houses and jobs so been very hectic for me. If there are any UK shops do let me know, I haven't got the new address sorted, once that is done can go about buying  so please keep telling us your purchase stories/best deals please :bb:


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

andyarmitage said:


> Hi star gazer,
> 
> I have an orange monster that I may be willing to sell as I am funding something else I can't PM on here as I only have a few posts but give me your e mail and I can contact you, it is totally immaculate I have it on a toshi but I have the bracelet which is brand new and unworn there isn't a mark on the watch anywhere. i am also a member of the timefactors forum and have over 200 posts on there so i am quite known there if you are a member there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks, as mentioned above moving house.

Can you send me your email address to this temporary address, then I will email you mine, just to prevent spammers spamming it

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been looking for a Monster for weeks now, its becoming quite a challenge to find one! I saw a couple beaded ones go for Â£100 a couple weeks back, but that was before i could post in the sales bit. I'm tempted to buy brand new from Amazon, but they're so expensive. Keep eyeing up the Black Monsters now!!!

Good luck with your hunt mate, you'll need to be quick, there's about 4 of us fighting it out for an OM. h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> I've been looking for a Monster for weeks now, its becoming quite a challenge to find one! I saw a couple beaded ones go for Â£100 a couple weeks back, but that was before i could post in the sales bit. I'm tempted to buy brand new from Amazon, but they're so expensive. Keep eyeing up the Black Monsters now!!!
> 
> Good luck with your hunt mate, you'll need to be quick, there's about 4 of us fighting it out for an OM. h34r:


did you contact harold???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive found 4 for sale all under a ton......

you need to have a good look round


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been planning on it, just been a busy week!!! Would prefer a UK purchase though!

Where the crap'e are these 4?

Are these stocked at any highstreet location?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> I have been planning on it, just been a busy week!!! Would prefer a UK purchase though!
> 
> Where the crap'e are these 4?
> 
> Are these stocked at any highstreet location?


no.....you need to look east


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been planning on it, just been a busy week!!! Would prefer a UK purchase though!
> ...


*looks North-East*

I can see yours Shawn, looks good to me 

I've emailed Harold


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow441 said:
> ...


good man


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

What's going on? I saw one on RKWatchhouse but it was listed in the heading as an OM but in the text it said black monster, sent and email asking to clarify, no answer, and now it is gone :cry2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

star_gazer said:


> What's going on? I saw one on RKWatchhouse but it was listed in the heading as an OM but in the text it said black monster, sent and email asking to clarify, no answer, and now it is gone :cry2:


google yobokies


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

star_gazer said:


> johnboy24 said:
> 
> 
> > I took a gamble in May this year and bought one from *bay after searching elsewhere for a long time. A friend who works for the local Seiko AD couldn't even get me one. Not a UK import apparently.
> ...


From memory it took about 10 days to arrive from HK and did not attract any import duties.

I think it was listed as a "gift" on the packaging.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Great watch good price!!! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

gregory said:


> Great watch good price!!! ^^^^^^^^


Really not my cup of tea, I think the bezel is disproportionately large compared to the size of the dial. It looks a bit odd I think.

So, anyone else, feel free to bid...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gregory said:


> Great watch good price!!! ^^^^^^^^


put another score on that prce......


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> *Really not my cup of tea*, I think the bezel is disproportionately large compared to the size of the dial.
> 
> *It looks a bit odd I think*.


Kind of ironic, given your choice of forum username ? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

perunaldo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > perunaldo said:
> ...


i wouldnt pay no more then Â£80......ive seen 'em cheaper to


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I keep hoping I'll see one going for Â£75 again but the past month I mostly see them Â£90+


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> perunaldo said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Well, if you find me one for 80, but new, I'll buy it. The one on that site was new. Orange or black?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

perunaldo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > perunaldo said:
> ...


cheapest new on 2 jap sites have been Â£90....*pre-owned* will be slightly cheaper....

and if you care to look around then you *WILL* find them......if you want to pay Â£140+ then fine dude, thats your call........


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

No... No, no... Don't get me wrong. Honestly, I don't give a S for these cheapos. But, even for 140 sterlings it looks good, that's why I was considering purchasing one... Then you said it's not good price, then I asked what's good price... Then you got mad... And then... :cry2: I'll still stick with my Rolex, Franck, Montega...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

right....ive found 3 orange monsters for sale in various other forums going for this...

*orange monster on rubber 3 months old tz rating 95% =$160*

orange monster on bracelet, tz rating 98 =$150

orange monster on bracelet (quick sale) tz rating 90% = $120

orange monster (beadblasted) on seiko wave rubber (in a forum about 60 miles uo the road) Â£100

now, you wont get that many bargains on monsters on either of the two forums because there seems to be a lot of interest from a lot of people at the moment....however, if you dont chance your arm and get one from japan/usa/aus/cananda becuase your worried about getting hit for tax, then dont expect somebody else who *has* bought from oversea's to pass that good fortune to you....

i bought one of my OM's from ebay for Â£64 new.....i then sold that one on to a good mate on here (with a lumpy) for Â£65 last year......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

perunaldo said:


> No... No, no... Don't get me wrong. Honestly, I don't give a S for these cheapos. But, even for 140 sterlings it looks good, that's why I was considering purchasing one... Then you said it's not good price, then I asked what's good price... *Then you got mad.*.. And then... :cry2: I'll still stick with my Rolex, Franck, Montega...


 :lol: i dont get mad dude.....but honestly....i really do think that there great value for money, but there just a little to rich at the moment


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

perunaldo said:


> No... No, no... Don't get me wrong. Honestly, I don't give a S for these cheapos. But, even for 140 sterlings it looks good, that's why I was considering purchasing one... Then you said it's not good price, then I asked what's good price... Then you got mad... And then... :cry2: I'll still stick with my Rolex, Franck, Montega...


YIKES!!

I assumed all along that price is everything... seems I was right...


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> perunaldo said:
> 
> 
> > No... No, no... Don't get me wrong. Honestly, I don't give a S for these cheapos. But, even for 140 sterlings it looks good, that's why I was considering purchasing one... Then you said it's not good price, then I asked what's good price... *Then you got mad.*.. And then... :cry2: I'll still stick with my Rolex, Franck, Montega...
> ...


Cool. We'll wait for good combination then. I saw this movement inside it, it one of better ones from Seiko. Still not the high end one, they have superb automatics as you probably know, but not for this price! Reliable one, I could say.

Now, after this discussion, I have to have one. :lol: Still for my bathtub!


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

And sorry, really, I jumped into this thread and started poisoning, but that was not an idea!

Peace guys!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ?


Hmm, I won that auction today and it's kinda restored my faith in eBay.

I only bidded on it for a laugh, I've watched a couple of used SS OM's on eBay recently and they finished at Â£100+ (well, one finished at Â£100 but didn't meet reserve!) so I figured this auction would end up the same, especially with the Â£90 BIN. However strangely I was the only bidder?! Even after the link being posted on here where I know a few people are after one









I was hoping to get one for Â£75 but I think I can stretch the extra fiver  I didn't think I'd have much luck though after being offered 2 used rubber strapped ones through this forum and another, at Â£100 & Â£120 respectively :no:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:notworthy: Shawn is becoming the Sage of OM's on here at the moment


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

there is one on the sekio citizen forum, for under $100 head only, i have bought from the seller several times, he only charges me $5 extra to ship to ireland.


----------

